# UCSI University - Malaysia



## SWEngineer (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to ask about the UCSI University in Malaysia.

Has anybody heard, studying, or know anyone studying there?

How is its teching quality?

Is it accredited?

And, how is MD in Malaysia in general and its reputation?

Thanks.


----------



## nurjeevan (Jun 14, 2010)

SWEngineer said:


> I want to ask about the UCSI University in Malaysia.
> 
> Has anybody heard, studying, or know anyone studying there?
> 
> ...


Generally, UCSI is not a go to university. It's medical program is in Kuala Lumpur in the beginning for 2 years. Then you will proceed to to Terengganu for the rest of your studies. However, accreditation is only by the Malaysian Medical Association. I'm not too sure how it fares overseas but when I was registering for my rrent degree they gave me a list of 50 universities which recognized their degrees. So the rest is up to you. Cost is abt 300k-450k Malaysian which translates to somewhere around 93k-140k USD.


----------

